# in my way



## adventrue

I want to say "I want to participate in your struggle in my way". Can "in my way" simply be translated as "benim sekilimde"? 
"Sizin mücadelenizi benim sekil'de katilmak  istiyorum."


----------



## kenki

I would say:

"Benim bildigim sekilde" 

or

"kendi bildigimce"

or

"Benim bildigim tarzda"


----------



## adventrue

Thank you.
How about the same in the next context: "Aslinda, ögrenmek çok hosuma gidiyor, sadece kendimin sekilimde."


----------



## shafaq

adventrue said:


> Thank you.
> How about the same in the next context: "Aslinda, ögrenmek çok hosuma gidiyor, *sadece kendimin sekilimde*."



After introducing required correction (in red); "sadece kendimin şeklinde" means "merely in my shape" which doesn't make a sense after first phrase. To say "in my way" in Turkish; you have many choises like (above mentioned)"kendi bildiğimce", Benim bildiğim şekilde/tarzda", "kendi yöntem(ler)imle", even only "*kendimce*".
Even after changing the second part; your sentence still remains a bit odd.
Aslinda, ögrenmek çok hosuma gidiyor, sadece kendimce(or any other alternative of it).  
 I think you tended to say "Actually I like the learning so much, as long as it was only "in my way". If  so you may say 
"Aslında; *yalnızca bana uygun şekilde olduğu sürece; * öğrenmek çok hoşuma gidiyor".
As an alternative; you may arrange it as 
"Aslında öğrenmek çok hoşuma gidiyor; tabi ki *yalnızca benim yöntemlerimle* olduğu sürece ..." 
An other alternative is;
"*Sadece benim yöntemlerimle* olduktan sonra; öğrenmek çok hoşuma gider."


----------



## adventrue

I might have to give you more context: I mean to say something like 'I hate school, but actually, I like learnign a lot. Just in my way."


----------



## Rallino

If you mean by "just in my way" = 'on my own'

Then: kendi kendime.

Otherwise: Kendi yöntemimle.


----------



## erhan327

"I like learning a lot. Just in my way."
That's a simple expression but sounds poetic in english.
We have to think more about how we can say it in Turkish 

its ok to say "Öğrenmeyi çok seviyorum. ama kendi bildiğim şekilde"
but it sounds like something is missing. may be we can add the object.
"Yeni şeyler öğrenmeyi seviyorum, ama kendi bildiğim şekilde."


----------



## Brunoleon

there are some kind of expressions that you can't find a direct equivalant of it in Turkish.the opposite is also possible.
I can give you an example from German.the reply '' doch!'' is not easy to translate in Turkish giving the right meaning.
my way :  can be used in different meanings in Turkish such as :
Kendi bildiğim gibi yaptım.  (I did it in my way)
Kendi kendime öğrenmeyi seviyorum ( I like learning by myself)
Kendi metodumla öğrenmeyi tercih eder.(I prefer learning in my own way)
Kendimce sana yardım etmek istedim ( I tried to help you in my way)
Kendi kendime öğrendim. (I have learned by myself)


----------

